# Weather Oct 2013



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

We had our first frost last night ... Which the news folks missed. 

Looks like I will be having green fried tomatoes for supper ...  But that is alright as hubby and I both like green fried mators. (alright we will be having them the next few days. lol)

How is the weather in your neck of the world???


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Cold, hot, repeat. We get 48 in the morning/night, and 80 some in the day. Crazy Tucson!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I LOVE fried green tomatoes  We've had frost for a couple weeks now. We finally had flurries yesterday. According to NOAA we are 28*F right now with a high of 43*F. Our temp are suppose to stay like that all week. For our area this is so not normal. We normal get frost by the second week of September and snow by now.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Gee's Sundancers, are you finally catching up with the rest of us?  We had frost 2 months ago here in the UP of MI. Drove home from work last night in snow flurries which did NOT impress me any.  Apparently the girls are not impressed either since they have yet to show their little beaks out in their run this morning.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> We had our first frost last night ... Which the news folks missed.
> 
> Looks like I will be having green fried tomatoes for supper ...  But that is alright as hubby and I both like green fried mators. (alright we will be having them the next few days. lol)
> 
> How is the weather in your neck of the world???


I've never had them but want to give them a try.

Weather is great in San Marcos Texas. 73 topping out at 77.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They are saying we'll be having cooler weather in a couple of days. Low 50's tonight. Day time is still reaching 70's But then there's the weekend when temps will drop to the 40's at night.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm hurried in snow already. It came quick and hard this year, forcast calls for some warmer weather this week. Should melt out and give me the days needed to finish what's needs to finish.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

75 in San Marcos Texas. It's so very nice out there.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Talk about perfect weather. I may take a trip to Texas for a hog hunt.. Escape the cold for a week.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

We've got some flurries coming down  I'm crossing my fingers for a decent Halloween , than the bottom can fall out lol.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

We are at -4 degrees Celsius with snow flurries today. Getting my winter snow/ice tires put on as we speak. Anyone else's winter reach temps of -40 c/f ? Is that extreme? My neighbor came over and scolded me last night because I'm not set up for heating my coop. Our deep litter is about 8 inches deep now (shavings, pine needles, leaves). He said I was going to have frozen chickens without having to do any work. I'll take pictures later of my set up to get opinions on a new thread, just wondering if anyone else deals with that kind of cold.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

It is often way below 0 F where I live. Weeks of -20f is normal. Chickens have down jackets on all the time. Keep them dry and they will be happy. The general opinion is no heat is safer all around. 
You're neighbor talks of freezing chickens, well that's better then an unintentional BBQ from the heat lamps catching fire.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Temps in the upper 20s tonight... The fire in the cook stove feels rather nice right now.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

It's getting close to 80 in San Marcos. It's pretty humid.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

COLD here in Tucson!! I can't believe it! The high was 70 today and we're at 63, going to go down to 40. It's freezing cold!!!


----------



## myothernewname (Aug 30, 2013)

45 nights and 75 days. Yes, winter is here in Wildomar Ca.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

The last few days have been rather nice with temps in the 70s... but a change is on the way ...


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Last few weeks we have not climbs over 40. How it would be to live in a warmer climate. I just love skiing too much, plus it's where I make y money in the winters.









My office is pretty alright.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Powderhogg-what is your day job? I was a Canadian Ski Patrol for five years (back when we lived in the Rockies) and a ski instructor. I taught the wee ones (five year olds). Is that a current picture of your hill? Can't believe it if it's open already. Even with the snow machines going only the upper upper bowls open and not til first weekend in December usually.

Our high temps have been around 32 and our lows around 16 for the last week. Got some snow on the way home from a roadtrip. Green one day and snow covered the next. Chickens are doing great though, despite my neighbor telling me they will freeze. All of them have incredible amounts of new feather growth all of a sudden and coop is warm and dry inside. Had to open the vents again as neighbor closed them and the windows while I was away.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am a master certified ski technician working with ski racers and common customers. I also do backcountry guiding on occasion, though I have gotten away from guiding


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

What ski resort? Looks blissful. I think I'll have my son learn this year to ski. He was too little still last year I think.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> The last few days have been rather nice with temps in the 70s... but a change is on the way ...


Our temps are running about the same. The weather people in this new area are not very accurate. I watched last night specifically to see if it was safe to load up the bed of my truck with construction stuff for the new house. I just came in from tying down a tarp over it all because we went from a little rain before noon to a 75% chance of heavy rain tonight. Sheesh.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am working for Loveland ski area out of Colorado. I have worked all over doing this job , I love the mountains and being able to live in the harsh. 
I would love a better growing season, but heck.. Can't win them all. Nothing beats skiing. I grew up on the mountain. It was my babysitter when I was a lil one, and now it's just my passion. Particularly the back country deep powder slashing. 
Being on your own in the wilds in winter is awesome good fun


----------

